# Teeth de-scaling query



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Jimmy has to go in to the vet next week to have his teeth de-scaled. I did a search on here for it but didn't come up with anything.
Does anyone know anything about this procedure? Any experiences you can share?

thanks
seashell


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 28, 2005)

seashell said:


> Jimmy has to go in to the vet next week to have his teeth de-scaled. I did a search on here for it but didn't come up with anything.
> Does anyone know anything about this procedure? Any experiences you can share?


If you have ever had your own teeth cleaned it is much the same thing.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

That is news to me. I have never been offered dental cleanings for my cats without anesthesia. When I had Spotty's teeth cleaned, it required anesthesia and when he came home Rosie was hissing at poor Spotty. The drug makes them smell different so if you have multiple cats they don't even recognize the cat. I hate the procedure but it's necessary sometimes. I don't want my cats getting gingivitis. I don't brush my cats teeth because they won't allow it but I see a vet once a year and when it's necessary I have their teeth professionally cleaned. But the anesthesia does have a pretty strong effect on them. 

I find that to the more old fashioned folks, the concept of getting a cat's teeth cleaned is strange. They believe it's not necessary, that a cat's teeth is not like our teeth and because in their day there was no dental care for cats they actually think it's cruel torture and a waste of money to get a cat's teeth cleaned. I have family members who never did it and their cats still lived to a ripe old age and they just never worried about it or never bothered to look at their cats teeth and gums. After all the cats didn't give any outward signs that they had dental problems. They acted normal. But with updated veterinary medicine I believe it's important to have the cat's teeth checked by a vet, especially if the cat won't accept brushing. If heavy tarter build up exists the only way to prevent it from leading to red inflamed gums, gingivitis and periodontal disease is through a dental cleaning. But I could never convince the old folks of this. They will tune this information out, say the vets use this to get money out of pet owners and that it's not natural. And if I tell them I pay for professional dental cleanings when needed, they would probably think I'm torturing my cats, I have to keep it a secret. Dental care for pets is a relatively new thing.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Teeth*

Thanks for your replies, folks. Sorry I didn't respond earlier, but have been out of the office for a few days.
Jimmy's de-scaling procedure went very well. He recovered from the anasthetic very quickly and didn't seem stressed by any of it.
He's such a good boy at the vets  
But he would never ever let us brush his teeth, which is why the vet recommended the procedure, I guess.
I think it was more of a preventative measure - but if it prevents him from getting problems in future then its money well spent  

cheers
seashell


----------



## RockysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I had never brushed my cat's teeth either because she wouldn't let me. Her teeth were fine until she was 14 and then the vet wanted her teeth cleaned so she went under for the procedure. That went fine. I wanted to keep her teeth looking nice so now I brush her teeth twice a week. The vet said that it can prevent 90% of plaque. I don't want her to have to go under unless necessary as she is aging. It is funny to watch. I have to sit on her to brush her teeth. I talk to her calmly and then brush her teeth. Amazingly it is getting easier each time. I think she is just getting use to it . I also give her a CET dental chew afterwards as a reward and she loves those.


----------

